# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > COLLEGIATE & PROFESSIONAL SPORTS >  1st winstrol cycle for endurance athlete

## Zeek

Hello,

I am 20, 6'0, 175, 10% body fat. 

I am an endurance athlete. College soccer player. 
I am using oral Winstrol with some Test tablets from GNC called Beast. 

This is the first cycle I've ever done with steroids . I am new and am open to criticism. I am posting to learn what Is best for me to take as a soccer player to gain strength but not a ton of muscle mass. 

I am using winny mainly to prepare for the season. To get fit and ready for the season while gaining a little bit of lean muscle mass. 

I trusted some bodybuilding friends of mine and they said in my case winny alone would be fine for me because I don't want to gain too much because it will slow me down. 

I am curious if it would of been best for me to take it during season. I am ending the 8 week cycle two weeks before I report for pre season, will I keep what I have gained through early December? Or should I start another cycle mid September. 

Also, does it effect my natural stamina recovery process? Soccer has a lot of speed and recovery in it and I was curious that after the cycle I will die during pre season hell week because of my recovery not being where it is supposed to be while not on winny. 

Cheers!

----------


## itsjayman02

You are far too young at 20

And an oral cycle is a no no !!!

Please research steroids and the young on the stickies 

Will leave it there I'm sure other vets will chime in !!

----------


## Zeek

> You are far too young at 20
> 
> And an oral cycle is a no no !!!
> 
> Please research steroids and the young on the stickies 
> 
> Will leave it there I'm sure other vets will chime in !!


Thanks man for the input. I am already a junior in college and am getting ready for the draft in two years. 
So you can understand why I did it so early. I don't have a lot of time left if I want to make soccer a career.

----------


## itsjayman02

You have to think about the short and long term affects my friend......

Your career will be for around 10 years but you must look beyond that 

Anyway we wouldn't want you to learn the hard way so my advice is research and train hard for a few more years your test levels will be peaked

Test only is advisable at 25yrs old and typically body fat under 16% with 2 years solid training 

And finally your calorific input will determine weight gained or lost !!

----------


## Zeek

> You have to think about the short and long term affects my friend......
> 
> Your career will be for around 10 years but you must look beyond that 
> 
> Anyway we wouldn't want you to learn the hard way so my advice is research and train hard for a few more years your test levels will be peaked
> 
> Test only is advisable at 25yrs old and typically body fat under 16% with 2 years solid training 
> 
> And finally your calorific input will determine weight gained or lost !!


I understand that since I'm young I'm producing a lot of testosterone , that is why I decided not to take any type of hgh test. I'm taking simple pills from GNC. Do you feel this way about only test or winny also. 

Since I have already started the cycle is there any other advice you could give me to maximize the cycle and will it last through the season?(December)

----------

